# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  1 euro par mois pour l'école du chat phocéenne

## Ecoleduchatphocéenne

Bonjour à tous,

L'école du chat phocéenne à marseille peut être aidée via le site TEAMING.net, il s'agit de vous inscrire pour donner 1 euro par mois (sans frais, ni pour vous, ni pour nous !) . Vous pouvez vous désinscrire à tout moment.
Le site de teaming vérifie que l'aide est bien versée au refuge, ils m'ont demandé le rib de l'association.

Un euro par mois c'est pas grand chose mais si on arrive à être suffisamment nombreux, cela peut être une belle aide pour le refuge qui gère 300 chats en moyenne, plus l'aide aux mères nourricières de marseille, les stérilisations et identifications des chats libres de la ville...

MERCI  :: 

https://www.teaming.net/refugedel-ecoleduchatphoceenne

----------


## bab

up !

https://www.teaming.net/refugedel-ecoleduchatphoceenne

----------


## lola34

Délivrez-vous des reçus fiscaux ? Je veux bien vous envoyer une petite aide si vous
me donnez vos coordonnées (en m.p si vous le voulez).
Etes-vous vers La Valentine ?

----------


## Ecoleduchatphocéenne

> Délivrez-vous des reçus fiscaux ? Je veux bien vous envoyer une petite aide si vous
> me donnez vos coordonnées (en m.p si vous le voulez).
> Etes-vous vers La Valentine ?


Bonjour Lola, oui bien sûr tout don donne droit à un reçu fiscal. Egalement sur teaming, il est délivré un reçu fiscal.
Nous sommes au 87, traverse de la salette, 13011 Marseille.
Le refuge est dans le quartier des Accates, juste à côté de la Valentine  :Smile:

----------


## lola34

Bonjour l'Ecole Phocéenne,
Je n'étais pas revenue sur ce site depuis quelques jours, excusez moi.
OK je vous adresse un petit chèque dès la semaine prochaine en espé-
rant qu'il arrivera bien car ici la poste c'est zéro.
Bonne réception

----------


## Ecoleduchatphocéenne

> Bonjour l'Ecole Phocéenne,
> Je n'étais pas revenue sur ce site depuis quelques jours, excusez moi.
> OK je vous adresse un petit chèque dès la semaine prochaine en espé-
> rant qu'il arrivera bien car ici la poste c'est zéro.
> Bonne réception


merci beaucoup ! ce n'est pas moi qui gère le courrier , mais vous recevrez bien sûr un reçu fiscal  :Smile:

----------


## lola34

Avez-vous reçu le chèque (€40,00) expédié pour moi par mon frère depuis Marseille 15e sur la C.E ?
Merci de me tenir au courant.

----------


## dominobis

Avez vous un lien Facebook pour diffusion ?

----------


## lola34

Non pas de lien FB.

----------

